# Legalize It



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

"President Vicente Fox within days will sign legislation that allows the personal use of cocaine, LSD, heroin and other drugs, his press secretary confirmed Tuesday, despite heavy criticism from the United States and within Mexico that the law will invite more problems than it intends to solve."
My question-how will this affect mt bike tourism? Can you ride while tripping on acid, high on cocaine, or buzzed on marijuana? Might be some wild after-ride parties.
Anyone know what to expect come Spring Break 2007?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bikerbob.com said:


> "President Vicente Fox within days will sign legislation that allows the personal use of cocaine, LSD, heroin and other drugs, his press secretary confirmed Tuesday, despite heavy criticism from the United States and within Mexico that the law will invite more problems than it intends to solve."
> My question-how will this affect mt bike tourism? Can you ride while tripping on acid, high on cocaine, or buzzed on marijuana? Might be some wild after-ride parties.
> Anyone know what to expect come Spring Break 2007?


Ain't gonna get much worse than it is now... you know, people want it, people do it. No matter the consequences.

Besides, the "allowed" doses are somewhat a joke... more than half a gram of "diet coke" and you're in jail anyway.... everybody knows the "street presentation" is a gram... so, if you buy one and you're caught with it, you're done anyway. You'll be allowed for one full kilo of peyote, though... man, that's enough to feed Africa!

Mexican laws are like Biopace.... a good idea, terribly wrong done.
Just the mere thinking that we're voting for that bunch of arseholes gives me shivers.

My proposal to the congress would be this:

*Legalize BIKE SMUGGLING!!!! 
*

(So Turnerdog... ahem, Tigerdog wouldn't have to use monkeys on unicycles! )

Good to see you around, Bob!
For those who don't know it, Bob used to visit our country frequently a while ago and loves it.... like any foreigner who had came here! 
Y habla espanol!!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> (So Turnerdog... ahem, Tigerdog wouldn't have to use monkeys on unicycles! )


I'm now looking into Condors with backpacks,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm now looking into Condors with backpacks,


That's a good one... you can even paint them light blue underneath and sand colour on the upper, so they can't be seen...

And a wheel should be no prob for a Condor...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmm...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4971416.stm


----------



## EPTX_RIDER (Mar 30, 2006)

How much Bud can you have?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

EPTX_RIDER said:


> How much Bud can you have?


 Check the link Tigerdog posted. The law wasnt approved.


----------

